# Cypripedium reginae on parade



## paphjoint (Jun 7, 2007)

Just bought myself my first Cyp- 

AS you can see on the picture the choice was there - I took a plant with two flowers - I know almost nothing about cyps but I'm all ears 

Sorry for the bad picture quality


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 7, 2007)

wow I would end up gettting one too even though I have one...
I'm not a cyp expert yet, but this is what I know. Reginae are heavy feeders and they need to stay moist. Also they tolerate more sun then other cyps, some can grow in full sun and they become larger clumps in higher light. They also like more organics than other cyps. 
hmm....my reginae seems to be behind I think, maybe it will speed up growth soon.


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 7, 2007)

Those are spectacular! Yep, Fren is spot on there for reginae. By the way Fren, my reginae are leafing out now, one just starting to show buds - they are much later than other Cyps.

Joe


----------



## cdub (Jun 7, 2007)

wow i wish i knew a nursury around here that carried some cyps. How much $ you pay for the plant?


----------



## Tom_in_PA (Jun 7, 2007)

wow those look great. I did not realize how tall they actually got.


----------



## paphjoint (Jun 8, 2007)

Less than 20 bucks


cdub said:


> wow i wish i knew a nursury around here that carried some cyps. How much $ you pay for the plant?


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 8, 2007)

That is a fantastic price! There are several nureseies in my area that sell them but for a NBS seedling it costs $30-40! Sweet deal!


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 8, 2007)

I paid like 30-40 for roots that I kept in the fridge! That is a great price at $20. 

Some reason I think my plant isn't happy with the sand mixture I used or maybe this is its first year for me so it is slower. The first stems are coming, they are definitely behind yours Joe. Anyway I might give it some ferilizer. I should repot it with more composted matter in the fall


----------



## NYEric (Jun 8, 2007)

Great deal! Where were you able to get those?


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 8, 2007)

I wouldn't worry too much Fren; there are many factors that could explain your reginae being a little behind, but I don't think it's a red flag or anything. This species gets pretty mad when it gets disturbed; you're probably better off leaving it in its current mix for a season and see how it performs next year. Just make sure you fertilize it a lot if it's a mainly inert mix!

Joe


----------

